# Canpc 2013



## Seeth@ (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,

I am intending to give CANPC. Can someone please guide me as to how the exam would be. 

I mean how is the breakup of questions?  Will the Study guide be sufficient?

I have about 1 year experience in Anesthesia coding. 

If someone can share their experience of CANPC, it will be very good.

Thanks.


----------



## krioslowellanesthesiology@yahoo.com (Oct 19, 2013)

*Canpc*

I too am interested in obtaining the CANPC I have been doing medical billing for the past 12 years. I am currently doing more medical coding in an anesthesia office. I also would like some feedback if anyone can help with some input on what to expect on the CANPC exam. Is the study guide suffice would you suggest we focus more one thing vs another?

Any input would be greatly appreciated. I have been researching on the web for peoples thoughts on this speciality and there really isnt anything mentioned about this specialty.


----------



## twizzle (Oct 20, 2013)

krioslowellanesthesiology@yahoo.com said:


> I too am interested in obtaining the CANPC I have been doing medical billing for the past 12 years. I am currently doing more medical coding in an anesthesia office. I also would like some feedback if anyone can help with some input on what to expect on the CANPC exam. Is the study guide suffice would you suggest we focus more one thing vs another?
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated. I have been researching on the web for peoples thoughts on this speciality and there really isnt anything mentioned about this specialty.



I took the test in 2010 without any anesthesia coding experience. There wasn't even a study guide then. My employers wanted me to take it before we took on an anesthesia client. I did pass but it was a close call.
From what I remember of the test there were a lot of long operative reports including many spinal surgeries. It was difficult for me and time was really an issue. Also quite a lot of pain injection procedures so you really have to know everything related to anesthesia AND pain management.
Good luck


----------



## TammyW (Oct 21, 2013)

I have been CANPC certified since 2008.    The test is a 150-multiple-choice questions.  Lots of op notes.   You do get to take a reference manual of your choice, I recommend The Coder's Desk Reference (current year).   The Study Guide that is offered through AAPC was *EXTREMELY* beneficial!    Good Luck Seeth@!!


----------



## krioslowellanesthesiology@yahoo.com (Oct 22, 2013)

*CANPC exam*

Thank you very much for your responses, wassock and TammyW. I really appreciate any input on this exam. It seems as though not a lot of people may take this exam there is not a lot of info as there is for all the other exams online.


----------



## krioslowellanesthesiology@yahoo.com (Nov 22, 2013)

*Facet Joint Injections*

Hello,

Can someone direct me as to where in the CPT 2013 professional edition I can find the actual guidelines for the Facet Joint Injections?

Thank you!
Katie


----------

